

Statement On California Labor Commission Ruling - randomname2
http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/06/clcstatement/

======
randomname2
So the HN headline on the frontpage is inaccurate.

A bit scary how easily misinformation like this can be spread, especially
considering how politicized this issue is. Reuters have corrected their
headline, it now says:

"Uber driver is employee, not contractor"

rather than:

"Uber drivers are employees, not contractors"

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/17/us-uber-
california...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/17/us-uber-california-
idUSKBN0OX1TE20150617)

Techcrunch have now also updated their headline.

